# My lemon peeler quest has ended (happily)



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jul 19, 2017)

So my sister has been married to my brother in law for 23 years. Ever since the beginning of them dating, he has been telling me about his brothers old lemon peeler. For the entire 23 years I've been trying to get him to help me buy it. He has never been really motivated about it and I've never pushed it. Well a few weeks ago, my sister announced that they were driving back to Iowa to visit his family. That was my que. After several calls and some serious negotiating, it's on its way to me. It's rough and missing some stuff, but it exists. It appears to be a 69. I'll be looking for some correct rider quality parts like a sissy bar, seat, rear fender and rear brake caliper. I just want to gather up what's needed to make it more complete. I'll clean and service it and just ride it for now. If anyone reading this has any of those correct parts for sale, please PM me with the details. More pics to come, but here it is on a hotel room somewhere on their way home to Az.


----------

